# my baby started moaning while nursing a couple days ago.Whats up?



## amandamcgrady (Aug 5, 2008)

Im a 4th time mom but first time breastfeeding and my son is 4 months and 16 pounds.

Why is he doing this?. He will do a long moan until he runs out of breath and then breathe and do it again, each moan starts out loud and gets lower till the end each time..... All this while eating.

could it be a sore throat maybe?


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Riley does this sometimes when nursing and when going to sleep, I just figured she liked the sensation and figured it was akin to kids going ahhhhh too get themselves asleep. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## kamilla626 (Mar 18, 2004)

My daughter hummed while she nursed sometimes. I think some babies just like the way it feels. The same way vocalizing feels good in some situations for adults too.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

nak
i get pterodactyl noises while he bites my nip and poops.







boys.


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

My son totally did this for a while too! I forgot about it until I read your post







I think he just liked making the noise.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Mine has had many various stages of "nursing noises" in his short 9.5 months


----------



## Jasminelove (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm guessing he did it bc it was natural to his feeling good, then he liked knowing he could make the sounds. whenever my baby get's on a new sound he LOVES doing it. how cute..and sweet.

do u ever say anything to him about it...like "good sound...humming" and will he smile back at you then? that's how it goes with mine. he likes it when I acknowledge his new sounds..makes him smile and giggle back at me.


----------



## ziggyzaazaa (May 20, 2009)

Cute* Makes me never want to stop


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

My son does this too! And while I love it I always tell him he shouldn't talk with his mouth full


----------

